# Hello all!



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

I am Ray, married for over 17 yrs with two kids. I am self employed, which means I travel a bit across the globe. I stumbled over this website and I hope I learn and grow to be a better father and husband.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

welcome Ray , I find this is about the only forum of it's type on the net , 
It only works if everyone is true to themselves and as you said willing to learn and grow but with a little bit of helping out others .
No one here is an expert on everything, 
we all make mistakes , 

I for one would like to get to see you posting here questions and responding others


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> welcome Ray , I find this is about the only forum of it's type on the net ,
> It only works if everyone is true to themselves and as you said willing to learn and grow but with a little bit of helping out others .
> No one here is an expert on everything,
> we all make mistakes ,
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM!


Thank you!


----------



## Evan A. Maxwell (6 mo ago)

Hello
Welcome here, And best of luck to be better father mission.


----------

